# We Will All Go Together...



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

When we go. 
An Imperial Guard army plog. 

So I have decided to create this space for my imperial guard plog. The reasoning is that my old one is fairly convoluted with lots of half started projects and I hoped a dedicated log would encourage me to get more done. Hopefully this will also show my return to the hobby fully, as I try and get my guard to a playable point and play some games. I will include some background fluff for my army as I go, as the name suggested things are fairly dark for my guard and they may be loosing. Anyway I will have some follow up posts soon, assuming the Honduran wifi is capable of posting pictures. Stay tuned.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Re: Title - Modelling the Company Commander to look like Billy Joel in 'Nam?


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Mandatory picture post...

Ok so just to meet the requirements for pictures here are the two squads that I have painted previously. I think some touch ups might be needed, and I need to re order the squads for actual games. I have a rough idea of where to start army list wise; and need to get a platoon command squad ready next. My plan is to enter this years army competition. So I'm going to try and get stuff modelled and ready for when it starts. 


















Anyway here they are, nothing you haven't seen before so don't worry to much. But if you have any army direction advise feel free to pitch your oar in, always appreciate feedback. 



Iraqiel said:


> Re: Title - Modelling the Company Commander to look like Billy Joel in 'Nam?


Not sure that would fit the look I'm going for, but good suggestion. 

Next up is some fluff for the army, it may even get a name! 

Cheers.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Data access...clearance granted...

.Folder: Merida Incident...
..Sub Folder: Munitorum records...
...File access: 44th Turan Rifles...

The 44th Turan Rifles:

Raised: 104.997.M41, planet Turan, standard tithes. 
CIC: Colonel Morell. EXO: Major Dechain. Commissar Danielus attached. 
Current Deployment: Attached to Task Force Spirit.

.Cross file access... Task Force Spirit:
CIC: Colonel Brecca
32nd Turan Rifles, 44th Turan Rifles, 22nd Turan Armoured, 13th Turan Ordinance. 
Freighter Emperor's Spirit.

..Note.. Change in Munitorum orders: Deploy to Merida system with all possible haste to assist the PDF in putting down a revolt. Regimental commanders see files attached..Merida campaign briefing materials..

Current Status: Unknown, no contact since arrival in Merida System, presumed lost. 

Thought for the day: The Emperor's light is always with us. 

Just a little fluff for my army, it's pretty fun trying to do it in the style of a Munitorum data file. Won't be back in England for another week yet so no actual progress on the models for a while, but feel free to ask if you want to access another file, of course I would have to check your clearance.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice! I like the data file, if you enjoy writing them, I'd like to access the ORBAT file for the 22nd and 13th in TF Spirit.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Data access...clearance granted...

.Folder: Merida Incident...
..Sub Folder: Munitorum records...
...File access: 22nd Turan Armoured...

The 22nd Turan Armoured:

Raised: 101.997.M41, planet Turan, standard tithes. 
CIC: Colonel Danse. EXO: Captain Paiski. Commissar Ferrel attached. 
Current Deployment: Attached to Task Force Spirit. 
Notes: Female Regiment. 

Regimental SO&E:

Regimental Command Tank: Leman Russ Battle Tank

1st Company: Commander Detoi
Company Command: Leman Russ Battle Tank
1st squadron: 3 Leman Russ Battle Tanks
2nd squadron: 3 Leman Russ Battle Tanks
3rd squadron: 3 Leman Russ Battle Tanks

2nd Company: Commander Green
Company Command: Leman Russ Vanquisher
1st squadron: 3 Leman Russ Vanquishers
2nd squadron: 3 Leman Russ Battle Tanks
3rd squadron: 3 Leman Russ Battle Tanks

3rd Company: Commander Weir
Company Command: Leman Russ Battle Tank
1st squadron: 3 Leman Russ Battle Tanks
2nd squadron: 3 Leman Russ Demolishers
3rd squadron: 3 Leman Russ Exterminators

Current Status: Unknown, no contact since arrival in Merida System, presumed lost. 

Thought for the day: A small mind is easily filled with faith. 

Ask and you shall receive, will work on the 13th soon, flying home today so I have plenty of time to kill. 
My army will mainly be made up of the 44th, with elements of the 22nd and 13th supporting. 
I have also received word that Inquisitor Trebek has been dispatched to the Merida system to find out the fate of task force Spirit and the system itself.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Data access...clearance granted...

.Folder: Merida Incident...
..Sub Folder: Munitorum records...
...File access: 13th Turan Ordinance...

The 13th Turan Ordinance:

Raised: 98.997.M41, planet Turan, standard tithes. 
CIC: Colonel Buglar. EXO: Captain Kelp. Commissar Dorrel attached. 
Current Deployment: Attached to Task Force Spirit. 

Regimental SO&E:

1st Battery: Captain Leo
6 Basilisk Earth Shakers 

2nd Battery: Lieutenant Grice
5 Basilisk Earth Shakers

3rd Batter: Lieutenant Hobek
3 Griffin Mortars, 2 Wyvern Mortars. 

Air Defence Battery:
4 Hydras

Current Status: Unknown, no contact since arrival in Merida System, presumed lost. 

Thought for the day: The Emperor fights on the side with the best Artillery. 

Ok so that's the 13th, fairly simple regiment structure, shoot lots of shells at the enemy. I hope you like my alteration to Napoleon's quote regarding artillery. 

Anyway i'v received news that inquisitor Trebek has reached the Merida system. Long range auspex readings show significant amounts of debris around the planet. It will take some time to reach the planet from the halo, however the inquisitor's ship has located and recovered the emergency data recorder of the Emperor's Spirit, and has began to decode the data. Hopefully we will soon know the fate of the Spirit, and of the regiments onboard.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Excellent stuff!

This is how my guard started out too. Then, they really took off in 2014 when I started filling out those bits that I had previously had 'elements' from... and now I have an immense force, capable of outstanding firepower!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Data access...clearance granted...

.Folder: Merida Incident...
..Sub Folder: Inquisitor Trebek's report...
...File access: Emperor's Spirit's data recorder...

Emperor's Spirit's data recorder:

Recovered: 185.997.M41, Merida System.

106.997.M41: Took four regiments of imperial guard aboard, damn ground pounders are already making a mess of my ship. 

121.997.M41: entered Merida system, cruising time two weeks before we reach the planet. Iv informed the Colonel that he can contact the planet in a few days, once we have cleared the outer halo, and to stay off my bridge until then. 

129.997.M41: we have made contact with the planet, things are even more messed up down there then we thought. The whole planet is at war with its self. Colonel Brecca is eager to get his men down there and sort it out. I for one am glad I will be staying up in orbit. We should be ready to start ferrying them down in a couple of days. 

130.997.M41: Emergency automatic bridge recording initiated
What? What is it? 
Sir, we have a proximity alarm... It's one of the SDF cutters, it's on a intercept course. 
SDF vessel, this is Captain Utilla, alter your course immediately. 
Impact in 30 seconds. 
Fire thrusters, move us. 
Sir we can't whilst we are launching shuttles, it would gut the ship. 
Impact in 15 seconds. 
Can't we shoot it? 
With what Colonel, this isn't a warship. 
All hands brace for impact. 
Ship systems record impact, structure damage along the port side, hull breaches on decks 3, 5 and 6. 
Damage report! 
Coming in now sir. 
Can we still launch the shuttles? 
Yes sir I think so, yes shuttle 4 has just left the bay safely. 
Morell that was one of yours right? 
Yes sir, we were taking point on this one. 
Captain, I'm picking up some strange energy readings coming from the cutter. 
What kind of readings? Where from. 
From the enginarium sir, it looks like some kind of energy build up. 
Emperor's guts, they are overloading their engines. 
Brecca to Danse, get our people of the ship, quickly, forget the kit just get them on the shuttles. 
All hands this is the captain, abandon ship, abandon ship. 
Sir shuttle 2 just launched. 
Contact the ground forces, inform them of what's happened. 
Shuttle 6 is away. 
How long do we have? 
End of recording, emergency procedure enacted, data recorder launched. 

Clearly the mutiny in the PDF extended to the SDF. I'm unsure how many men made it to the ground, hopefully I can find out when we reach the planet. But this is unsettling. I think it's clear that captain Utilla and Colonel Brecca were still on the bridge when the ship was destroyed. Potentially so was Colonel Morell. Emperor be with them. 

Inquisitor Trebek




Iraqiel said:


> Excellent stuff!
> 
> This is how my guard started out too. Then, they really took off in 2014 when I started filling out those bits that I had previously had 'elements' from... and now I have an immense force, capable of outstanding firepower!


I'm glad you think so, but as Inquisitor Trebek's first findings show, not much of those assets may have survived the opening stages of the campaign. 

On a modelling note, after travelling for over 24 hours, I will be home soon. And will dig out my guard and work out a plan. Yay!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, finally home and had a nice day with the family today. Got my models out, with the "help" of my very inquisitive younger sister. 

My plan is to obviously build a core army. So I have two squads, which I want to alter (expand later) and combine, and will need to add a platoon command squad, a company command and a vet squad and a chimera. So that will keep me busy. 

Beyond that I have an idea for an auto cannon hw squad and russ conversion. But more on that later. As for my combined squad; want to drop both heavy weapons and the plasma. Take another grenade launcher and convert a vox man, and fill the gaps with regular troopers. I may stick the heavy bolter in the pcs for now, and maybe use the plasma for the vets. 

Hopefully I will have something to show in the next couple of days.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Glad to hear you got back and had such a nice time. 

Plasma is not wasted on Vets, I'd much prefer to hit on threes, especially if for cost saving you take a Lord Commissar as HQ and roll old grudges on warlord traits for that sweet sweet preferred enemy...


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

So the project didn't get of the ground as quickly as i would have liked. Getting home from four months away requires some time to adjust, find work again and move out from your parents house to feel like an acceptable human being again. So I was admittedly distracted. However July is coming, which would mark a great time to start everything up again now that my life is returning to some semblance of normality. But before that, I have some questions, or rather, some ideas I would love feedback on. 

Chiefly, the colour scheme for my guard, displayed by a unnamed sergeant here:









I am thinking of changing the blue, my worry is, i paint everything blue anyway, and its very dark in normal light. A more lighter colour would be better. So I have narrowed it down to a few ideas. Firstly, a white, like this (which would entail a basing change to snow) : 









Or a more space wolves style blue/grey colour. The leather would stay the same. 

Which do you think would look better?

On the note of the bases, what do you think of the red? The idea behind it was they were fighting on a very volcanic planet, with a lot of industry, which has produced rust like soil. Or should I change it to a more traditional city fighting colour?

Anyway thanks in advance for your feedback, and please make any suggestions I haven't thought of.


----------



## RT_painter (Jun 20, 2016)

I am also about to jump in with some Imperials (30k Solar Auxillia) and am choosing a basing scheme.

I flirted with the idea of white, but I kept coming back to darker, more practical colours. Purely based on my recent ponderings, I would be inclined to lean towards the blue/grey colours.

If you are looking for inspiration, have a little google for French World War 1 infantry uniform. Might be just what you are looking for


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

I agree that dark is the colour scheme usually associated with the Steel Legion, though I think they were brown shades traditionally. 

What about using that blue as a base to work up to a lighter scheme in greys or whites? 

Or, potentially, doing fire wastes soldiers and going for a 'glowing embers' colour scheme?


----------



## thebuilder (Jun 20, 2016)

I have 100 Steel Legion languishing in a box... This makes me want to grab them out!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

RT_painter said:


> I am also about to jump in with some Imperials (30k Solar Auxillia) and am choosing a basing scheme.
> 
> I flirted with the idea of white, but I kept coming back to darker, more practical colours. Purely based on my recent ponderings, I would be inclined to lean towards the blue/grey colours.
> 
> If you are looking for inspiration, have a little google for French World War 1 infantry uniform. Might be just what you are looking for


The French idea is a good one, the coats fit with the colour, and its great for the more primitive feel I want for my guard. Thanks.



Iraqiel said:


> I agree that dark is the colour scheme usually associated with the Steel Legion, though I think they were brown shades traditionally.
> 
> What about using that blue as a base to work up to a lighter scheme in greys or whites?
> 
> Or, potentially, doing fire wastes soldiers and going for a 'glowing embers' colour scheme?


What do you have in mind for a glowing embers idea? I cant picture it?



thebuilder said:


> I have 100 Steel Legion languishing in a box... This makes me want to grab them out!


You really should, they are great models!


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Ok so just a quick update with the guard, I have tried a few new paint schemes out and I think i like this one:








Its a basecoat of the fang with a second coat of russ grey. I think it looks fairly similar to 'horizon blue' the colour of the French ww1 uniforms. 

So as I repaint my two squads with the new colours, I have also worked on a couple of small conversions, such as adding a couple of vox-casters to my units, and the Platoon HQ. But my favourite project is my heay weapons squad:








The aim was a adding autocannon's whilst still using the steel legion models. I will get some more photos up when I have made some progress.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I gotta say the white scheme looks great. Much more striking than the other two. Different painted squads look good in a force, I find, so long as the basing is the same to keep the theme going through the army. You could always imagine that elements of the force came from different theatres, including an ice planet, and hadn't been outfitted with appropriate uniforms by the Munitorum yet.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys, an update on the Rifle's.

I still wasn't happy with the colour scheme. And everything I tried didn't satisfy me. So I did what many people have done when painting the guard, and tired to real life examples. Now obviously the steel legion are based on the Wehrmacht, so I considered going down that route, but decided against it for a couple of reasons. 

I was flicking through the four generations of codices I have for the guard, and I saw this picture:








And instantly new I liked it. It's a realistic looking uniform, and fits with the aesthetic I was trying to go for. I found another picture in the following codex with some colour ideas written with it. 








So I tried it out on a couple of models, and I really like it. 
















The leather is the same as before, but the jackets are now death forest green with a nuln oil wash and highlighted again with death forest green. 
The fatigues underneath are Tallarn sand with a sepia wash and a karak stone highlight. 

Let me know what you think, and any suggestions to improve the scheme.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

The new scheme be looks good. It strikes me as grittier than the slate blue color scheme. It might be worth trying out the color matching from the old codex, where the pants match the head wrap/ scarf and the inside of the great coat is similar. 

I know these aren't ecstasy the same models so you don't have all the same areas to work with, but I think they might be a touch too simple. In particular, I'd try to lighten the gas mask. It would help to add variety and add a little more interest to the faces. Right now it looks like boots, gloves, pouches, gas mask, and bands/belts are all the same. 

Cheers!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Good work with the bits of starter fluff mate.

Also, that new colour scheme is the dogs softies! :good:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> The new scheme be looks good. It strikes me as grittier than the slate blue color scheme. It might be worth trying out the color matching from the old codex, where the pants match the head wrap/ scarf and the inside of the great coat is similar.
> 
> I know these aren't ecstasy the same models so you don't have all the same areas to work with, but I think they might be a touch too simple. In particular, I'd try to lighten the gas mask. It would help to add variety and add a little more interest to the faces. Right now it looks like boots, gloves, pouches, gas mask, and bands/belts are all the same.


Yea I agree, it looks realistic and dirty, just what you would need to keep you alive in a horrific war zone. 

I am hoping to pick some of those models up, because I think they would mix in pretty well with the steel legion. Just not the ones with the fluffy hats! The guy standing up has got different coloured trousers, like the example in the codex. 

I get what you mean about simple, but keeping in mind I will need to paint 25 guys to fill one troop choice, simple might not be a bad thing. 

But thanks for the feedback, It is a work in progress, and for the officers and special guys I will give them some more detail to reflect their nature. 



Tawa said:


> Good work with the bits of starter fluff mate.
> 
> Also, that new colour scheme is the dogs softies! :good:


Thanks, glad you like it! :grin2:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

I like the new scheme, but repainting models sucks. How many do you have to do? If I had to repaint my stuff I would give up the hobby.......


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

shaantitus said:


> I like the new scheme, but repainting models sucks. How many do you have to do? If I had to repaint my stuff I would give up the hobby.......


Yea it is a bit of a pain, but I would rather repaint them in a scheme I liked instead of pushing on with one I didn't like. 

And only the 20 guys I did before I went travelling, and the two sentinels. So it's not to bad.


----------



## Cleric (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's my IG, savvy?








Not fully finished/complete, but heres about the whole collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluketrain (Sep 6, 2016)

Your new scheme really works. And colour schemes with large bright and dark areas can be a pain for forces with lots of infantry. There does seem to be quite a bit of dog/cat hair in the pics though


----------



## Cleric (Jan 1, 2015)

Yea apologies for the distracting dog hair my dog sheds like crazy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Cleric said:


> Here's my IG, savvy?


That's an impressive looking force, good stuff.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Cleric said:


> Here's my IG, savvy?



You realise of course that you now have to have name your Captain as Jack......


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Tawa said:


> You realise of course that you now have to have name your Captain as Jack......


Seconded.

That aside, lovely models mate, well done


----------



## Cleric (Jan 1, 2015)

The Gunslinger said:


> That's an impressive looking force, good stuff.




Thank you much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm very jealous of all of you who own Steel Legion forces...I would like one, but dear god would it be expensive now.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Fallen said:


> I'm very jealous of all of you who own Steel Legion forces...I would like one, but dear god would it be expensive now.


It's not to bad actually, I only had a platoon's worth to start with, I picked up a couple of extra squads on ebay, and it was pretty standard compared to the plastic cadians. 

In other words, do it! :grin2:


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

I already own about 150 plastic Cadians though, so I think I'll just stick with them.


----------

